# French Line 1940-41



## Theron

I am looking for photographs AND a deck plan of the S.S. CAPITAINE PAUL LEMERLE , 

I am also looking for photos of the Line's dock in Marseille and dock in Fort du Prince, Martinique all ca. 1940-41 

It would be wonderful if I coould locate photographs taken in March and April 19414


----------



## Bootsmann

The ship is here:


https://www.marine-marchande.net/Perchoc/Perchoc-08/cap%20paul%20lemerle.jpg


----------



## Theron

To Bootsmann: Thank you. I appreciate your help very much.


----------

